# Abu Garcia Ambassaduer 6500 C3 CT ELITE for sale or may intertain trade



## lure guy (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello I just found this forum while on Google getting some specs on a reel I am interested in selling, and this seems like a proper board to do so... I have a original CT caged 6500 elite, since it doesn't have a level wind, it can only go as high as a C3...This reel runs smooth and casts a country mile, I have it on a 10' meat hunter cat rod at the moment, and it really throws.. I am asking 200 or may entertain a nice spinner for inshore...


----------

